# Real time voice modulation



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Im making an interactive fountain for my museum. I need to alter a voice speaking into a mic. If it were recorded I could manage it in audacity but live is different.
Could an electric guitar pedal do this? This has me stumped as tech is not my forte'. the voice needs to be clearly understood and with very little delay.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Depends on what you want to do. I suppose you could set up some type of electro/mechanical system (guitar pedal, distorted amp, etc) like you mention. I think there are some software programs which can do the same thing and much much more - like reverb, tone change, speed, etc. I played around with some software years ago, but have even forgot what it was called. Might try a google search on 'voice change software' and see if that brings up something which would do the trick.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I played with the instant voice change programs and they work OK but the better ones don't seem to be particularly cheap. Why not buy a voice changer kids toy:

http://www.latestbuy.com.au/voice-changer-gizmo.html

You can get them virtually anywhere


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Im more worried about quality than I am about price. I used a few of the ones you posted last year at my bug show inside of masks, but they were very distorted and hard to understand. Clarity is important as they will catch none of my real voice.
I may play with the one I have and try to find a setting that will work.
I need a hollow sounding voice effect, and the kids ones were better at whiney insect or robot voices it seemed. Thanks for your input it definitely has me thinking.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

How about one of those kids toy mics that add a reverb effect - the ones that have a spring inside not electronic?

Alternatively keep an eye out for a cheap Karaoke machine as some of these have the ability to add echo/reverb to live mic.

Another option here:

http://electronickits.com/kit/complete/surv/ck211.htm


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

You could shop for an inexspensive effects processor for musicians. With the right one you can add reverb, a flange effect, and change your pitch hi or low at the same time.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I will check out the effects processors thanks!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

*Watch the impedance*

Microphones are usually low impedance devices where electric guitars are usually high impedance.
So if you are using an effects box/pedal that expects a guitar, you'll need to add an impedance matching transformer between the microphone and the box. This will allow proper signal matching between the mic and the effects box unless the box already has a mic or low impedance jack.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I just plugged in a cheap Sony mic ([email protected]) into my grunge pedal and then into my crate practice amp. I was able to get some voice distortion, but not really the reverb sound your looking for. I'm sure a different pedal would net different sounds.

You might try going to Guitar Center and checking out different pedals. Those guys are usually pretty good about letting you try stuff out before buying and would probably have a better idea of what might/might not work. 

I have a Crate PA-160 amplified mixer (4 channels in to 1 channel out) that has seperate reverb/volume controls as well as a master reverb/volume control that I think was more like the sound your after. I tried googling for the Crate PA-160 but come up empty. I bought it at a garage sale last year.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

How about this .... http://www.solid-state-logic.com/music/X-Orcism/index.asp......& it's free !!
Not too much info on it as to if it's just for recording or can do real time...........


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Allen here is a link. I haven't used this one. But I have used thier Nanaoverb. Pa's didn't use to have built in effects. The nano was a good low budget effect for for some clubs. You can also use guitar pedals. But you still need a reverb pedal for a reverb effect. flangers,chours, and delay pedals also give you cool sounds using a mic through a amp. If you go to a good sized guitar shop ( like Guitar Center ) they will let you play with them to see what you like. If you look at ebay go under rack gear.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ALESIS-PICOVERB...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3eff796565


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

When I made the post on the previouse page. I had in mind a rack mount effects unit. These usually have a button to change for line level and mic level. You can just place it between the mic and amp. I recently picked up on eBay an allesis effects unit that in the right most can give you 4 different effects. I only paid $20 for it. This one even has a setting that will pan your effect from left to right and back again.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

I know this is kind of off topic but speaking of voice modulation, Disney is testing out this new Mickey Mouse that can talk! They must use some kind of voice modulation to make the actor sound like Mickey. It's really cool! Check out this video:




This would make me go crazy let alone a kid!


----------

